# Fibrous veggies are killing me



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, what are my options for green/fibrous veggies BESIDES broccoli.  I love broccoli but it gives me insanely horrible gas.  Makes me feel like my guts are going to explode and sometimes instead of the fiber helping the 'system run smoothly' i feel constipated and bloated.  btw, I'm drinking plenty of water.

Does anyone else have problems with this too?  What other veggies can I eat instead?  How much of them would I have to eat to make up for the 2cups of broccoli i eat everyday.    I'm really getting sick of it but don't want to stop eating my greens.

All the ones I can think of are either high in sugar (carrots) or starch.  The thing I like about broccoli is that I can get it frozen and cheap.

Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## captaincaberman (Mar 17, 2008)

Broccoli gave me bad gas at first but I don't have a problem with it anymore.  Maybe cabbage, celery, lettuce or spinach would work better?


----------



## Biggly (Mar 17, 2008)

Try bran flakes.






B.


----------



## mistergoodbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Check my Jack Lalanne juicer thread.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

mistergoodbar said:


> Check my Jack Lalanne juicer thread.



my problem isn't getting my veggies.  i love 'em.  i just don't love the gas that comes with them.  juicing my veggies won't help with that unless my goal is juicier farts.  

skid marks?  no thanks.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mistergoodbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, in case you were not speaking in jest, juice should not make you fart.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2008)

what about green beans or sprouts?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> what about green beans or sprouts?



i did green beans for lunch today.  we likes them.  
sprouts?  do you mean alfalfa or brussel?  probably brussel.  it's weird.. i live in the south but there's nowhere that sells generic frozen brussel sprouts! :wft:

i've been thinking about trying cauliflower, bell peppers and celery.  for fiber i think they'll do fine but broccoli also has some decent protein in it (for a green vegetable).

oh yea, i wanna try spinach too.  thank God my mom made me eat veggies when i was a kid!!  thank you mom!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> what about green beans or sprouts?



you're emma, right?  heard a lot about you.  sounds like you've been a major resource for the site.  

thanks for the idea!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2008)

My new favorite..  *Kale*. _Lightly_ steamed....don't cook the bujeezus out of it like Grandma would. Shares that nice dark green color as seen with mustard greens/collard greens, but with a much milder taste (similar to broccoli) and a nice texture.

Other favs...

*Baby spinach*, _raw_ of course, with black olives and feta cheese topped with balsamic vinegar and olive oil.

*Greens beans*, *un-cut*, saute'ed in a little olive oil, or steamed lightly with garlic, a dash of pepper and a drop of lemon juice.

*Asparagus*....nice with a little lemon butter. (a sparse amount)

*Zucchini*..another easily prepped vegi. not bad raw either.

Depending on your goals, you could introduce stuff like winter squash, eggplant, etc. but this depends on your carb.% in your diet.


----------



## Biggly (Mar 18, 2008)

> thanks for the idea!



You couldn't figure out green beans or sprouts?

Demayor gives you a mouthwatering selection, even with cooking tips and you ignore him. 

Go on, admit it, you've got a crush for little wings..!

Nadirmg  Little Wings





B.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

Biggly said:


> You couldn't figure out green beans or sprouts?
> 
> Demayor gives you a mouthwatering selection, even with cooking tips and you ignore him.
> 
> ...



oh my gosh dude, give me a break   the first person that had a _useful_ suggestion was little wing.  and damayor commented after LW too, not before 
as much as a i love bran flakes (and i DO have a box on top of the frig) they don't count as green veggies *chortle*

you're funny, B.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> My new favorite..  *Kale*. _Lightly_ steamed....don't cook the bujeezus out of it like Grandma would. Shares that nice dark green color as seen with mustard greens/collard greens, but with a much milder taste (similar to broccoli) and a nice texture.
> 
> Other favs...
> 
> ...



i'm with you on the baby spinach, bro.  also the zukes as well.  i like cutting my zukes in half, saute'ing them face down in a covered skillet and then putting some grated parm cheese or romano cheese on top.  delish!  to die for.  yum.
ah, and too bad asparagus is so expensive...


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try brussel sprouts.  Boil them for about 3-4min just to soften them up, then throw a mixture of lemon juice and garlic on them.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

I like to steam green beans mixed with corn.  It will give you the stinkiest shits and farts you've ever smelled.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I like to steam green beans mixed with corn.  It will give you the stinkiest shits and farts you've ever smelled.



a prime example of what i'm attempting to stay away from..


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

For some sick reason I like my farts and shits 2 smell bad


----------



## captaincaberman (Mar 18, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> oh my gosh dude, give me a break   the first person that had a _useful_ suggestion was little wing.  and damayor commented after LW too, not before
> as much as a i love bran flakes (and i DO have a box on top of the frig) they don't count as green veggies *chortle*
> 
> you're funny, B.



I gave useful suggestions and you didn't hit on me.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Try brussel sprouts.  Boil them for about 3-4min just to soften them up, then throw a mixture of lemon juice and garlic on them.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 18, 2008)

Pfft don't give me that, it's delicious.

Don't make me go dig up some of your more questionable dishes


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

captaincaberman said:


> I gave useful suggestions and you didn't hit on me.



don't worry.  i'll send you a private message later.







or not.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Pfft don't give me that, it's delicious.
> 
> Don't make me go dig up some of your more questionable dishes



You want some good Brussels, Cut them in half, put some EVOO in a pan, to medium heat put all the brussels in flat side down, and put lid on.  What a few minutes, then take of lid and continue to sautee them.  Throw in some Garlic, salt and pepper, and they are heaven.

Takes like 10 mins to cook, but so damn fucking good.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a love/hate relationship with brussel sprouts. Either they're a nice green, good texture and taste great, or they're little mushy bitter rancid mini cabbages.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> my problem isn't getting my veggies.  i love 'em.  i just don't love the gas that comes with them.  juicing my veggies won't help with that unless my goal is juicier farts.
> 
> skid marks?  no thanks.



speakin of vegetables that give ya the farts...try sweet potaters


----------

